# Worcester people....dressage fans... lost dog 😢



## {97702} (1 March 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/100010200094623/posts/1084303791919614



Lost WR2 6NP, just north of Worcester


----------



## oldie48 (2 March 2020)

Oh dear, poor Islay. I've shared on FB


----------

